# Land For Lease



## bloodiarrow68 (Jan 25, 2016)

Me and a few friends are wanting to rent our own land. I apparently don't have enough common sense to find any on my own. Can anyone give me an idea where to find listings on land available besides Rayonier, I've already looked there and only find Ware Co. and a few other eastern co.'s that I'm not interested in. We want to go West/N.W. from the Tifton area.


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 25, 2016)

Interested also, to the top for ya!


----------



## Toney Graham (Jan 25, 2016)

Hard to find land in this area. Rayonier will have a lot of land in stewart county when leases renew. If you are interested in that county and they usually have some in Atkinson a little east of Tifton.


----------



## Toney Graham (Jan 25, 2016)

I have 150 acres in Dougherty county that may come available. The hunters have not let me know if they are going to renew yet.I should know before long.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 25, 2016)

look in the sticky threads on this forum....


----------



## pastortimbice (Jan 26, 2016)

Toney Graham said:


> I have 150 acres in Dougherty county that may come available. The hunters have not let me know if they are going to renew yet.I should know before long.


Toney, I am interested in your 150 acres. Exactly where is it located?


----------



## JTM (Jan 26, 2016)

Toney Graham said:


> I have 150 acres in Dougherty county that may come available. The hunters have not let me know if they are going to renew yet.I should know before long.



I too would be interested in you 150 acres


----------



## Toney Graham (Jan 27, 2016)

pastortimbice said:


> Toney, I am interested in your 150 acres. Exactly where is it located?



I did not get land back. owner went from 14 per acre to 25 after I had leased it for 3 years. It was around Acre.


----------



## Kdad (Jan 28, 2016)

Toney Graham said:


> I did not get land back. owner went from 14 per acre to 25 after I had leased it for 3 years. It was around Acre.



That's just dirty, greedy and absolutely wrong. Sorry to hear that.


----------

